# Couple of flowers and water droplet photos.



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope you like them,
































Cheers for looking


----------



## kashif (Jul 3, 2010)

hi there, I think your 3rd Photo is much better than oters....


----------



## JBWilson (Jul 3, 2010)

I like #3 and #5. #5 has interesting tones in it. What kind of plant?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2010)

The first two droplet photos are not quite so good. Too dark or too little focus. The third is still dark, but you got a nice, all round droplet. And you added colour to your water?

Interesting flowers - DOF is too shallow in 1. 
The third of the flower photos looks best (in my mind).


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 4, 2010)

JBWilson said:


> I like #3 and #5. #5 has interesting tones in it. What kind of plant?



Hey man, thanks for the comment. I'm sorry but I'm not quite sure on what kind of plant it is.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 4, 2010)

i like #3... a few of them look underexposed.


----------

